# Bucki is Back again :P



## Guest (Feb 13, 2006)

Heeeeeeey wazaaaaap guys

Hope u all allright...

Saying hello to the old guys

and hello to the new ones 

Peace


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2006)

hi and welcome back


----------



## LM6000 (Mar 14, 2005)

Hello Mate

: )


----------



## Darren1466867925 (Jan 6, 2006)

welocme back


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks folks

Im just a bit confused about this D-BOL

and did also ask some question about it...

Anyway, will be going to gym in a bit

See ya


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

bucki where are you from in the world


----------



## Caymen1466867925 (Dec 29, 2005)

welcome mate , make sure you read up on the Dbol


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2006)

hello


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2006)

nick500 said:


> bucki where are you from in the world


lol from Balkan 

The country name starts with K.....

U can guess and its not Korea lol


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

kazakhstan


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2006)

nick500 said:


> kazakhstan


hahaahhhahahha :lol:

Noo man Kazakhstan is not in EU at all 

its : Ko....


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

Kosovo?

Welcome back to musclechat Bucki.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2006)

razg said:


> Kosovo?
> 
> Welcome back to musclechat Bucki.


hehe Bingoo 

Yeah, I was born in Kosovo but living abroad since 1993

Thanks


----------



## dongle (May 19, 2006)

Welcome back dude!


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

lo 8)


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2006)

hi all


----------

